# So does this mean the background for EN World will change?



## crossfirecreek (Aug 16, 2007)

I hope not.


----------



## Wye (Aug 16, 2007)

That is the most important question of them all.
I was wondering when someone would ask it, because I didn't want to stir the pot


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 16, 2007)

crossfirecreek said:
			
		

> I hope not.



It will.

On the other hand, Dragonsfoot will always have a place for grognards of any vintage.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe Michael Morris can create a 3E "skin" and  4E "skin" (called, of course, 4skin).  

And maybe he can set it up so that if you pick one of those, you can't see the threads about the other edition. 

And maybe he can set it up so that everyone needs to decide -- right now! -- which edition they will play, and then that decision will automatically populate your ignore list with members of the other faction.  And you won't be able to change your mind later on.  

I've got lots of great ideas.  Ask if you want more!


----------



## smootrk (Aug 16, 2007)

the whole look of ENWorld is about to change.  

The future is Neon Green on Black.


----------



## pawsplay (Aug 16, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> the whole look of ENWorld is about to change.
> 
> The future is Neon Green on Black.




Hey, I remember that future, it was really popular back in the late 80s.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 19, 2007)

pawsplay said:
			
		

> Hey, I remember that future, it was really popular back in the late 80s.



 (psst--you're not supposed to think about the future with _nostalgia_)


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 19, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe Michael Morris can create a 3E "skin" and  4E "skin" (called, of course, 4skin).
> 
> And maybe he can set it up so that if you pick one of those, you can't see the threads about the other edition.
> 
> ...




Ooo! I wanna play Capture the Flag!


----------



## Mark (Aug 19, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe Michael Morris can create a 3E "skin" and  4E "skin" (called, of course, 4skin).





You, sir, owe me a keyboard, monitor, the painting of a wall, the hours it will take to clean everything, etc.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 20, 2007)

No it isn't. What it is you will know.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 20, 2007)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What it is you will know.



 Wow, that's deep.  I didn't know you were such a Philosopher.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 22, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe Michael Morris can create a 3E "skin" and  4E "skin" (called, of course, 4skin).




Grandma is moderately amused.


Perhaps the background for the 4E 4um should have a 4 in it.


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 22, 2007)

Maybe all forums should have an alternating pattern of 3s and 4s?  Holding hands and skipping and obviously in love?


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 22, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> I've got lots of great ideas.  Ask if you want more!




Please, no more ideas!  I don't know if there's anything worse than 4skin.


Although it certainly did make me laugh.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 25, 2007)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Maybe all forums should have an alternating pattern of 3s and 4s?  Holding hands and skipping and obviously in love?




Or perhaps a 4 beating a 3 down and taking its stuff.


----------

